# Medicinal Cannabis Treatment Anecdotal Evidence Repository



## dtp5150 (Nov 30, 2011)

ailment : how did weed help you


alcohol abuse : eliminates desire for alcohol if not already drunk

high blood pressure : taking the edible form of oil capsules greatly reduced blood pressure and pulse

insomnia : take a bunch of bonghits/medibles ...can do nothing but sleep

unhealthy lifestyle : introspective lifestyle contemplation


----------



## swaggersDlite (Dec 14, 2011)

coming off any hard core drugs weed will calm your nerves


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 2, 2012)

huge hits of hash oil with make my lungs and nose temporarily produce huge amounts of easily expelled mucous ( cleaning ur lungs and sinuses )


----------

